# Honey Bottling valve



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

My-smokepole said:


> I have one that will not open. It is a brass one from Dadant. The water jacket is at about 110 deg it was turn on this morning. But I can't get it to open.
> David


Try wiping it down good with warm water...dried honey can stick it shut. A heat gun/hairdrier might help also.
If it's the same design as the brass maxant valves, getting it damp and getting it to move might let you rotate the piston a few times to loosen it up.

deknow


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Heat gun should breakdown the crystalized honey trapped in the valve.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Got thanks. 
David


----------

